# What Sarah Palin tells us about Obama



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2008)

Comment Central - Times Online - WBLG: What Sarah Palin tells us about Obama


> Here are a few thoughts of my own on the lipstick on a pig moment (see this earlier post for the views of others).
> 
> First, demonstrating that  McCain had used the same phrase before doesn't cut it.
> 
> ...


----------



## pyromaniac327 (Sep 12, 2008)

Apparently that comment is WAY more important than the *real* issues that they should be discussing.

Fuck stupid people.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Sep 12, 2008)

pyromaniac327 said:


> Apparently that comment is WAY more important than the *real* issues that they should be discussing.
> 
> Fuck stupid people.



Agreed.  

The real issues have not been discussed in this campaign, nor in any other campaigns.


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 12, 2008)

Big Smoothy said:


> The real issues have not been discussed in this campaign



I really, _really_ hate it when I agree with you, but in this case I do.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2008)

They are going to ride this pony to the end.


----------

